# Can you freeze canned pie filling?



## suziquzie

I scored myself 6 lbs of cherry pie filling from work this weekend.
It's already opened.
Once I finally remember to bring it home  (its been 3 days) do you think I can freeze it ok in smaller portions, or should I make a WHOLE LOT of dessert next week?


----------



## pacanis

Well, I know canned pumpkin can be frozen, but it doesn't have a long freezer life if I remember correctly. I called the number on the can and asked them.

Oh, it should also be taken out of the can. Store it in another container not made of metal.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah its already in a plastic bucket..... at work....
I reminded myself 6 TIMES today!!!!!!! 
SHEESH!
thanks.


----------



## pacanis

lol, that's what cell phones with calendars are for Suzi. To set yourself reminders.
I find myself using mine more and more.....


----------



## quicksilver

They sell frozen fruit pies, so I would imagine you can freeze the filling.


----------



## CharlieD

In the end you have nothing to loose, it will go bad in a couple of days, or it will go bad in a month or two, or maybe not.


----------

